# FedEx Trailers



## Train Kid (Mar 5, 2016)

Finally got my FedExTrailers. They are awesome. Nice job Trainworx...


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

And that's a REALLY nice looking layout you have there! :appl:


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice layout.

Magic


----------



## jouni rautiainen (Jul 26, 2016)

cool layout


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Congratulations on your new purchases. Beautiful layout. :thumbsup:


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Looks great and love the new trailers
Nice job!

Steve


----------



## Ike8120 (Mar 5, 2016)

They look great on your layout.


----------

